

New Study Links GMOs to Cancer, Liver/Kidney Damage and Severe Hormonal Disruption - tomp
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/07/15/new-study-links-gmos-to-cancer-liverkidney-damage-severe-hormonal-disruption/

======
dreamweapon
Interesting, but it comes from CE, which tends to publish articles with titles
like _10 Jaw Dropping (Literally) Pictures That Will Make You Question Your
Entire Existence_ , along with uncritical / distorted interpretations of
research findings claiming to verifiably demonstrate precognition, etc. Got
any other sources?

